# Burrinjuck Special



## powerslave (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey there Guys and Girls,,

It has been awhile since i have posted simply because i haven't had a Hobie for awhile as i sold my Orange Outback to get into a Outfitter.. much more room for my daughter who is so rapidly growing up i must say... 
i had quite a bit of success down at South Durras a month or two ago landing 12 flat head in 3 hrs ten of which were legal size one of them a mighty 82cm... the devastating success came at the end of my line in the form 
of a soft plastic "Atomic Rippers" 2" Prawn in the light brown with dark brown stripe,, this backed up the next day at lake Burrill landing 5 good sized pinkies. i have also heard in the Clyde River Jew fish are particular 
to the larger version of the same lure in pink, a mate landing 2 8+ Kg sized specimens in the same session only 2 weeks ago.

I'm not sure how many of you have been to Burrinjuck of late but it is looking amazing out there at the moment a few friends and i braved the elements and took the risk leaving Canberra at 4am on Monday (Canberra Day)
to drive out there being the virgin of the lake i had not a lot of expectation as water levels of local lakes in the last few years has been slowly getting worse,, we arrived at a bright old time of around 6am ready to set up 
the mighty war vessels ready to start the hunt.. although over cast the rain had held off and the water was like glass we proceeded to the first island a trolled spinner baits around a few times with no luck excpet for my 
mate who apparently has the secret weapon "The Burrinjuck Special" hard bodied lure that got smashed by a nice size cod 61cm, Oh before i go unfortunately before i go on there are no photos because of the threat of rain 
i decided not to take the camera out with me. for him the rest of the day was sweet landing another 3 Cod 55cm,43cm and 68cm 2 yellow's 44cm and 51cm 12 redfin of different sizes and believe it or not 4 Carp on the same 
Lure! not impossible but yes very strange.. most of them of only small size, though one weighed in at 7 1/2Kg "Amazing". One of my other mates got a couple of +50cm Cod and my brother and I fishing in the Outfitter landed 
a nice yellow each and He had a little more luck in the redfin area landing 3 good sized ones.
I believe the water level is around 65% or more and the day we were there all of the water falls in the murrumbidgee river arm were flowing, Looking at the photo's on Google Maps the water was back to the original boat ramp.
and there was only one jet ski that we saw in the Arvo when we came back for lunch. absolutely beautiful and for a first timer there i was gob smacked at its Beauty, Size and Productivity in the fishing department.

if you do get the chance it is worth the early morning and the drive, from here its off to "Slimy, Smelly Water Vermin Eradication Day" more commonly know as "CARP-OUT 2010". I hope as many of you local fisho's will be there 
to at least in portion rid the mighty *LBG* of our unwanted European guests.

Cheers heaps and hope to see you on the water..


----------

